# Phosphates or no Phosphates



## lemans (Oct 17, 2017)

so I’m doing two 15 lbs packets on Sunday and I have read a lot about comp teams using phosphate injections for their briskets. What do you think.. These guys have won tons of awards


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 17, 2017)

Do one with and one without.   You will be a hero to us.


----------



## lemans (Oct 17, 2017)

Ok I will take one for the team


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 17, 2017)

http://phosphatesfacts.org/what-are-phosphates/
http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=163055
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/cooking-with-phosphates.162459/
http://www.texasbbqforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10172


----------



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2017)

STPP2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2017





.....













STPP1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2017





I use this STPP from Amazon...  It is Kosher and a high quality food grade..  Use at a rate of 0.3-0.5% by weight of the final product... 

The proper procedure for mixing phosphates is....

Mix into the liquid...
1. phosphates and dissolve...
2. sugars, proteins and dissolve
3. salt and dissolve
4. cure and dissolve
5. accelerators (sodium erythorbate) and dissolve
6. starches and carrageenan and mix thoroughly...

Chlorinated water impedes the action of nitrite... ascorbic acid should not be added to brines containing nitrite, the 2 will react producing fumes..


----------



## chesapeakesmoke (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info Dave


----------



## nimrod (Oct 23, 2017)

Smithfield sells their pork butts with the phosphates added. I generally avoid it because of the additives. After reading some of the links I may reconsider that.
Thanks
 Craig


----------



## lemans (Oct 23, 2017)

Humm i have never seen a Smithfield Injected Butt but I would buy it


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 24, 2017)

All the Smithfield and Hormel butts sold in my area are "enhanced" with phosphates.  The grocer where I previously purchased butts sold all natural, then I switched grocers due to price and customer service issues.  The new grocer sells Hormel.  The first time I used a Hormel butt, my wife raved about the pulled pork.  Been using them ever since. 

Just smoked a 10 lb Hormel butt last week.  I can eat the same thing for days on end, but not my wife......unless it is a Hormel pork butt.  About the third night of leftovers she said, "Whatever you're doing with the pulled pork, just keep doing it, because this is perfect."  All I did was change to Hormel, but that's our secret.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm gonna look for Hormel products...  Thanks...


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 24, 2017)

daveomak said:


> I'm gonna look for Hormel products...  Thanks...



You're welcome, Dave.  I was going to recommend a Winco, but the closest one to you is in Moses Lake, 120 miles distant from Omak.  A bit of a drive for a pork butt.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 24, 2017)

Yeah, that's a bit far for a good butt...


----------

